# BRONCO CB35147 1/35 WWII US army M3A1 37mm anti-tank gun



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone built this? I just ordered it from eBay and it should be only CDN$26.80 delivered. I looked up a review on Perth Military Modelling Site and it looks really good. Until now, the only real options were the old Monogram (yech), taking the one off the old Peerless MAX M6 mounted on a Dodge WC55 and scratchbuilding a mount, or an old OOP Czech resin example. I'ly, I did a Google search and found one on eBay with a Buy-it-Now of less than retail (even adding in shipping), so I've ordered it. I've never been disappointed with Bronco (well aside from the lack of an interior with their very nice Ram MkII, but that's just par for the course).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I vaguely remember doing one as a kid, but dont remember the specs. It was probably the Monogram model as well. :cheers2:


----------

